# are london fog trench coats any good?



## kennydrama (Sep 12, 2009)

delete


----------



## SilkTieMan (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought one years ago and it was crap...though this was at least 10 years ago and I recall it was pretty cheap (a synthetic number which now makes up landfill).....maybe their coats have improved since..


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Gee . . .*

. . . my London Fog was stylish, substantial, wrinkle-averse, entirely waterproof, and wore like iron. Still have it, but just don't have many occasions to wear it here in SoCal. Mainly wore it to work and saved the Mac for dressier soggy moments.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine is first rate....and over 20 years old. I was about to recommend a "good old London Fog windbreaker" to someone who wanted a Baracuta type jacket, then went to their website. Don't know that I can recommend anything there.


----------



## rich_202 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have had the same experience as phyrpowr, and blueboy. Great quality.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

They just came out with a cheaper line: "Fog" by London Fog.

I have one of their jackets. Made offshore, but nicely constructed using microfiber fabrics. And very cheap.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I had one for a long time and wore it quite a bit in SoCal as well. Very sturdy. I loved the construction.

Far, far too big, now. Gave it to Goodwill or the Salvarmy or someone. Also, it was black, which is tragic.


----------



## MF177 (Jun 10, 2009)

London Fog is no longer a real company
it is merely a brand name owned by a company whose sole business is licensing brand names (Iconix Brands Inc)

They own london fog, danskin, joe boxer, Cannon and Fieldcrest sheets, the old OP ocean pacific....

It licenses these brands to whomever...Licensees pay a royalty based on sales and these licenses can move around although they can also sit in one place for a long time.
They can be licensed by a manufacturer or by a retailer like Wal-MArt which i believe licenses OP from them. WalMArt can then choose to have the item manufactured through their normal suppliers or perhaps through iconix's connections or sourcing factories through textile brokers. Iconix protects its brand names in that it has various standards that must be met, but who knows how tight those are.

So,


----------



## rich_202 (Jun 20, 2009)

Shame.


----------



## kennydrama (Sep 12, 2009)

*real shame*

I think my father still wears his london fog trench from 20 years ago - it was a real and classic company back then


----------



## Bernard T. McManus (Sep 23, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend a London Fog trenchcoat to anyone today, unless the person asking wasn't interested in traditional clothing.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a vintage London Fog trenchcoat, and I like it. It's not the absolute best, but it looks good and does the job.

Also have a grey wollen full length coat of their which is good for walking in the park, putting out the rubbish, walking to the newsagents etc.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a couple, they seem to be good quality. And I have heard good things.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I believe my old USAF Trench coat is a London Fog product, from back when London Fog was really London Fog (and not just a label). It has held up admirably, over a shockingly long period of time! I also have a much more recently acquired (maybe 12 years ago) London Fog rain jacket in a blouson/windbreaker design, that has also held up well.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I bought a London Fog car coat about 4-5 years ago and I've been pleased with it.

Cruiser


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Just because the company does not produce its own products anymore does not mean that they have lowered their standards. If they want their name to be profitable as a label they will make sure that any licensee is up to their standards.

The recent samples I've seen have been nicely constructed and competitively priced.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Vintage London Fog is easy to come by at thrift.


----------



## MF177 (Jun 10, 2009)

Packard said:


> Just because the company does not produce its own products anymore does not mean that they have lowered their standards. If they want their name to be profitable as a label they will make sure that any licensee is up to their standards.
> 
> The recent samples I've seen have been nicely constructed and competitively priced.


never said it was


----------



## Bernard T. McManus (Sep 23, 2009)

I said earlier that I wouldn't recommend a London Fog trenchcoat but now I want to share a story with everyone.

I was in a thrift store and found a London Fog trenchcoat and it was only $4 with no discernible damage. So, I bought it and had it dry cleaned. 

My son wears it from time to time but I still won't. I can't complain about the $4. After all, I paid $150 for a new one back in the mid-1980's but wouldn't do that again.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Bernard T. McManus said:


> I said earlier that I wouldn't recommend a London Fog trenchcoat


That's twice you've said that, but neither time did you give any basis for the statement. Heck, for all we know you don't want anyone to buy London Fog because you have an ex-wife who is married to the CEO and you want his company to fail, which would have nothing to do with the product itself. Have you had a bad experience with London Fog?

Cruiser


----------



## chapunso (Aug 13, 2006)

I bought one over 15 yrs ago. it survived 5 winters in cleveland with flying colors.
i recommend it pal


----------

